# Favorite youtubers?



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Okay, I admit, my taste in youtubers is a little immature (I like immature humor don't judge me XD)
But is have to say my absolute favorites would have to be:
Shane Dawson <3
PewDiePie (Felix <3)
Markiplier
JennaMarbles (Can be annoying sometimes but still love her to pieces)
NigaHiga (Not racist- pronounced nEEga)
Tyler Oakley
Joey Graceffa
FungBros
PrankvsPrank
*Warning-you are reaching the side of the list that reveals my inner geek/nerd*
Matthew Santoro
ASAPScience
BUZZFEED (<3 All of their channels)

I probably missed a whole bunch, but hey, what can you do when your memory compares to that of a goldfish?
Anyways, who are *YOUR* favorite youtubers? or what are your opinions on the ones on my list?


----------



## Toot (Feb 28, 2015)

Probably unrested. Cool jvlogger right thar.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 28, 2015)

I guess the only one I really do watch anymore would be Pewdiepie.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I guess the only one I really do watch anymore would be Pewdiepie.




Whoop whoop one of my friends is a total hater of pewdiepie for no good reason. I say fxck them XD


----------



## Mariah (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm more of a Twitch watcher.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Feb 28, 2015)

omg yes, buzzfeed :0 
& Kim Vallido <3 U <3


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

Uhmmm

BoaHankock
DnManumont
AMVUrbaN
DanPartenis
kiku atama
BerserkerAMV
loosecontrol
 all because of One Piece amvs except for kiku atama


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

Prank vs Prank is bae. I love their videos, I've watched every single one of them and they are absolutely hilarious! #TeamJesseFTW

Now, my FAVORITE YouTuber is very unrecognized. It's alantutorial. He is so unique and I'm shocked that he isn't more popular. His videos tell a story of a child-like man slowly spiraling into insanity as he gets kicked out of his house, runs wild in the wilderness, and gets captured by a mysterious truck and locked in a small white room. It's something everyone definitely needs to check out. You won't be disappointed. His videos start out as funny and stupid, but they get even more creepy as he posts.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

Ray Mysterio Johnson


----------



## Tao (Feb 28, 2015)

- Jim Sterling
- Yahtzee
- JonTron
- PBG
- Caddicarus
- Mat Pat (Game Theory)
- James Rolfe + Mike Matei (AVGN)

I like a lot of youtubers but they are the ones where I actually look forwards to a new upload.

I just can't stand PewDiePie at all.






DarkFox7 said:


> Now, my FAVORITE YouTuber is very unrecognized. It's alantutorial. He is so unique and I'm shocked that he isn't more popular. His videos tell a story of a child-like man slowly spiraling into insanity as he gets kicked out of his house, runs wild in the wilderness, and gets captured by a mysterious truck and locked in a small white room. It's something everyone definitely needs to check out. You won't be disappointed. His videos start out as funny and stupid, but they get even more creepy as he posts.




That sounds fantastic! I'm checking this out right now.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

Wait, haven't we already had this thread like 3 times?


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> PewDiePie (Felix <3)


_You are now unsubscribed from The Bell Tree Forums, Have a nice day!_


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Feb 28, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Wait, haven't we already had this thread like 3 times?



Yes, yes we have had 3 threads exactly like this one.


----------



## kappnfangirl (Feb 28, 2015)

Tbh I find most(_not all_) of the 'popular' youtubers pretty unbearable, they are just so over the top and pretentious xD (don't get me started on the Zoe and friends lot) but I love a crap ton of gamers, some pretty popular and others with a smaller audience!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't care what you guys say, Scykoh is babe and I would give naughties if he was single.


----------



## Tao (Feb 28, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> alantutorial





I've just watched the whole channel from start to (currently where it's) finish from that recommendation. 

Starts out as a silly tutorial channel similar to 'HowToBasic', ends up as some of the most unnerving and legitimately terrifying stuff I've seen in a while.

Like, actually 'terrifying'...Not the usual Steam 'BOO SCARY SCARY!' jump scares that plague the internet.





I approve.


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 28, 2015)

makeupbymandy24 & missglamorazzi are really the only ones i still watch.
i do love a lot of others though like zoe and louise, but i've just lost interest in watching youtube videos and can't keep up.


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 2, 2015)

Chuggaaconroy
JoshJepson
AttackingTucans
Lucahjin
Game Theory
ProtonJon
TheKingNappy
ShadyPenquin
HoodlumScrafty
Jwittz
ProJared
The Completionist
PBG
Matthew Santoro
Markiplier


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't really have a ton of Youtubers that I watch, but there are a few that I really love to watch. Here are my top 3 favorite youtubers:

1. WiiFolderJosh
2. GameXPlain
3. Pituvision (Amiibo Hunter)

I also really like Chuggaaconroy and AbdallahSmash026, and I did enjoy AndrewArcade's Animal Crossing let's play (The rest of his videos are of The Sims, though, and I have no interest in The Sims). I've also seen videos from youtubers like SwimmingBird, WiiRiketoPray, Jwittz, Smosh, etc., but I only really watched a few videos from each of them and then I never went back to their channels. However, I have gone back to Smosh to watch a video every once in a while (like when they posted the interview with Miyamoto and that Smash Rap). Otherwise, i'm not really interested in most of Smosh's content.


----------



## valval (Mar 2, 2015)

Buzzfeed
Sips (of yogscast)
CrashCourse (sciency stuff)
SciShow
Hannah (also yogscast)
RoosterTeeth
Dewtroid


----------



## bitterhemlock (Mar 2, 2015)

Hmmm.
I'd say Markiplier is one of my all time favorites. 
I don't watch youtubers oft but when I do.
It's Mark, Cr1tikal (penguinz0) and TheBrainScoop.


----------



## okaimii (Mar 2, 2015)

-HollieEatsLipstick
-Miniature Space (this channel is too cute)
-LBT
-Sweetorials
-Matthew Santoro
-SakuraKisetsu
-Vsauce2 
-Vsauce3


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Okay, I admit, my taste in youtubers is a little immature (I like immature humor don't judge me XD)
> But is have to say my absolute favorites would have to be:
> Shane Dawson <3
> PewDiePie (Felix <3)
> ...



I used to like Shane Dawson (how is it that he got away with black face in the past and doesn't have the SJWs pissed at the **** he does) but he then ended up doing way too many blog videos and I'm like BYE.

Can't stand Joey Graceffa for his car incident.

Love JennaMarbles. Speaking of, it's Wednesday, new vid soon! CinemaSins is love


----------



## n64king (Mar 4, 2015)

Lol idk all I can think of is Glozell. It kills me that she lives near me sorta, like I could bump into her. She makes me laugh still even though half of her videos are just of her doing her fake gagging and choking. Some of them are still really funny and I love her green sparkly she always has on somewhere.

Ew Shane Dawson, I met him in real life a couple years ago when I was seeing this guy who knew him for some reason. He was awkward, couldn't make anyone laugh and just kept smacking his lips and saying things slightly ghetto to try. I was funnier. It was really uncomfortable and we went to this place where we all had really bad burritos, he made a mess at lunch/dinner, then we awkwardly said goodbye to him and went home.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

n64king said:


> Lol idk all I can think of is Glozell. It kills me that she lives near me sorta, like I could bump into her.
> 
> Ew Shane Dawson, I met him in real life a couple years ago when I was seeing this guy who knew him for some reason. He was awkward, couldn't make anyone laugh and just kept smacking his lips and saying things slightly ghetto to try. I was funnier. It was really uncomfortable and we went to this place where we all had really bad burritos, he made a mess at lunch/dinner, then we awkwardly said goodbye to him and went home.



Yeah, I agree that the "too much ghetto" stuff needs to stop

I LOVE COMMUNITYCHANNEL.


----------



## n64king (Mar 4, 2015)

Like he coulda done ghetto a little, but it was like "okay hunty we know you isnt ghetto you can turn that off now"


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 4, 2015)

The most talented girl in the world, Miranda Sings. 



n64king said:


> Lol idk all I can think of is Glozell. It kills me that she lives near me sorta, like I could bump into her. She makes me laugh still even though half of her videos are just of her doing her fake gagging and choking. Some of them are still really funny and I love her green sparkly she always has on somewhere.


HELLO THIS IS GLOZELL. IS YOU OK? IS YOU OK? GOOD CAUSE I WANTED TO KNOW.


----------



## Joy (Mar 4, 2015)

iiSuperwomanii
nigahiga
kevjumba
jefferyfever
swoozie06
naptural85
cryoatic
gamegrumps
macbarbie
buzzfeed and all their other channels
smosh games
chuggaconry
Markiplier<3


----------



## Miss Vanian (Mar 4, 2015)

Cooking with Dog is the only YouTube channel that matters.


----------



## esweeeny (Mar 5, 2015)

sourcefed, peanutbuttergamer, phillipdefrancoshowwwww

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> - Jim Sterling
> - Yahtzee
> - JonTron
> - PBG
> ...



this guy knows whats up! WE ARE THE GAME GRRRRUMPZZ

LOLOL


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 5, 2015)

*pukes in the lap of those who said pewdiepie* Please just die. What worth are you


----------



## Sholee (Mar 5, 2015)

I like wiifolderjosh! 

right now I'm watching AwesomeFaceProd for his Zelda:OoT let's plays and he's pretty entertaining as well.

there was someone doing ACNL let's play that I liked but I forgot his username


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 5, 2015)

Chugga though. I love his Pikmin 1 and 2 play throughs. How can we ever forget Steve the red pikmin?


----------



## Shax (Mar 5, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Whoop whoop one of my friends is a total hater of pewdiepie for no good reason. I say fxck them XD



PewDiePie thinks rape in an appropriate punchline, so your friend doesn't like him for good reason.

My favorite Youtubers are Jerma985, STAR, and Tobuscus.


----------



## RisingStar (Mar 13, 2015)

I've prolly replied to alot of these threads too. xD Some of my favorites are

Josh Jepson
AttackingTucans
PBG
RoosterTeeth/Achievement Hunter(Prolly my favorite and most watched)
PewDiePie
Smooth McGroove(His voice is one of a god)
Slow Mo Guys
TheFineBros

Lately I've been watching a little more of Markiplier, he's a cool guy. xD


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 13, 2015)

IhasCupquake
StacyPlays
StampyLongHead
DanTDM
PyschoSoprano
Laina


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 14, 2015)

Roosterteeth/achievement hunter
CaptainSparklez
Cinema Sins
ERB
Jangbricks
Epic mealtime


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 14, 2015)

Markiplier, JonTron, GameGrumps, Hatfilms, Caddicarus, Egoraptor, The Game Theorists, FineBros, Matthew Santoro, Gemma Stratford, Smooth McGroove, Good Mythical Morning/Rhett & Link, Pentatonix, Lindsey Stirling, CTFxC, WiiFolderJosh, and Phillip DeFranco. We watch a lot of YouTube. x'D /no cable


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 14, 2015)

RoosterTeeth/Achievement Hunter
Chuggaaconroy
Smosh (not so much their recent stuff)
BuzzFeedYellow 

I've really been into Markiplier lately because he plays a lot of games I want to see, but does he have to scream so often? He has such a great speaking voice. He would easily be one of my top favorites if he would just calm down a little. But I know people love him for it.


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 14, 2015)

Game Grumps
GRArkada
Smooth McGroove
MilesJailProductions
Yuriofwind
Probably more that I can't think of right now...

- - - Post Merge - - -




ShinyYoshi said:


> RoosterTeeth/Achievement Hunter
> Chuggaaconroy
> Smosh (not so much their recent stuff)
> BuzzFeedYellow
> ...



I subscribed to Markiplier a LONG time ago (when he had around 50k subs), when he played more horror games. He used to be my favorite YouTuber, I would get excited to watch his newest upload. I'm positive my interest in him wavered as soon as he start screamed. :/


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 15, 2015)

nowadays i pretty much only watch key of awesome, bart baker, chuggaconroy, nintendocaprisun, joshjepson, attackingtucans, lucahjin, superjeenius, and glameglumps.


----------



## Paramore (Mar 15, 2015)

HeyYoShanna

I can't stand Joey Graceffa tbh


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

Too many to count~


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 15, 2015)

I have to say Markiplier is perhaps my upmost favourite youtuber. I found him while going through a hard time in my life, and I think he is simply just a wonderful kind and caring person, also incredibly hilarious. c: 

I also like Jacksepticeye, Game Grumps, Sp0ntanius (he makes Zelda songs using random objects, but posts rarely sadly), and I watch Achievement Hunter as well. uvu


----------



## Coach (Mar 15, 2015)

My favourites (Ones that have made me laugh the most pretty much) are:

PeanutButterGamer
ABrandonToThePast
MadameWario
Shane Dawson
AwesomeAlanna
Caddicarus
julhippo
maxmoefoe

And there is probably a lot more but those are the ones I remember the names of


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Jenna Marbles, Zoella, ThatcherJoe, Miranda Sings, and MadameWario.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

Those who put up Japanese oldies and good music in general, I get a lot of stuff there man


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 15, 2015)

Vsauce, ashens & TheJWittz.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 15, 2015)

*Chuggaconroy
ProJared
NintendoCapriSun*


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 15, 2015)

Been a Smosher since 7th grade.
Their stuff isn't really funny to me anymore though, so I mostly just watch their 2nd channel where they answer fan questions & play games and whatnot.
I also love JacksFilms.


----------



## sheepie (Mar 15, 2015)

I try to keep up with too many vloggers and fail at it.
My friend is absolutely obsessed with markiplier and it's the sweetest thing haha ^^ even though I'm not exactly a fan, we're supposed to go meet him next year with a group of close friends.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't watch any youtubers but my partner was into MeMeMolly and TheAmazingPhil for a while. Said he liked their voices.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 15, 2015)

Jontron and The Angry Video Game Nerd are the only Youtubers I watch.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 16, 2015)

{ foodwishes } since I love to cook!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 16, 2015)

-Alltime10s
-Danger Dolan
-Rob **** (Seriously Strange)
-BuzzFeed


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 16, 2015)

Markiplier
Jacksepticeye
Superjombombo2
Superjombombo3
Aliensrock50
ISAB
MoeMoney


----------



## lovejoy100804 (Mar 16, 2015)

Might have to research some of these!

My favourites:
Miranda Sings/PsychoSoprano
Good Mythical Morning/Rhett & Link
Lucas (Lucas Cruikshank)
SHAYTARDS
Shane Dawson
nigahiga
ThatcherJoe
Zoella
TheFineBros
BFvsGF
Bubzvlogz
Caspar
Kalel Kitten
lisbug
Mamrie Hart
PeanutButterGamer

There are even more YouTubers I like to watch. Always expanding.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 16, 2015)

Op, except Markiplier and maybe BuzzFeed, I'm not really a fan of any of the ones you mentioned, and honestly I can't stand PewDiePie or Shane Dawson at all. So, I'm not sure if you'd like any of the channels I do because of our different sense of humour. 

...Anyway, here are my favourite Youtubers: 
Mike Jeavons - Reviews infomercial tat.
Ashens - Reviews Poundland tat.
Viva "IMMATOONLINK" Reverie - Weird pony videos but they're actually really funny.
Danger Dolan - Interesting lists. Top 10 ect.
Octopimp - Just watch 50% off. Best thing ever.
Harry Partridge - Been inactive for a while but really funny animations. Really nsfw.


----------



## starlite (Mar 17, 2015)

I like a ton, but here's my top three;

- Markiplier (you have no idea how much I love him)
- Jacksepticeye
- PewDiePie

Those are all gaming channels! I seriously recommend checking them all out!
They're all hilarious, kind and totally love their viewers!


----------



## Ruru (Mar 17, 2015)

~Buzzfeed (all of them <3 )
~Markiplier
~PressHeartToContinue
~Cryaotic
~etc/etc/etc


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 17, 2015)

Game Grumps ftw


----------



## Cory (Mar 17, 2015)

Northernlion
Danger Dolan
Smooth McGroove
Glame Glumps

**** Joey Graceffa hes a piece of ****


----------



## oreo (Mar 17, 2015)

*clothesencounters
communitychannel
TexasGirly1979* - RIP Sharky, he was the sweetest pit bull ever. ; - ;


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 17, 2015)

Miss Vanian said:


> Cooking with Dog is the only YouTube channel that matters.



Been watching a lot of them lately. Going to go out soon and get the things to try out their takoyaki recipe.

My favorite youtubers are:

Most of the Yogscast members, particularly Sips, the main channel, Hannah, Zoey, Sjin, and Duncan.(subbed to everyone else too though)
GameGrumps
Nothernlion
ABadFeeling
The Game Theorists
EpicNameBro
TeamworkCast
Smooth Mcgroove
Kylelandry
Vinesauce


----------



## tobi! (Mar 17, 2015)

ABadFeeling???
REALLY?

Dude, Criken2 is one of them. Totally check him out. He plays with Martz, Skippy, etc.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 18, 2015)

r0kyrts is the only important youtube channel


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 18, 2015)

Buzzfeed, CrashCourse, Vice, Cryaotic, WOWPresents, Markiplier & Glowpinkstah are the only ones I really follow nowadays. Occasionally I'll tune into NukemDukem and OnisionSpeaks


----------



## SuperaDorian (Mar 18, 2015)

My favourites are:
Markiplier: I found him at a time when I really needed someone so positive and feelgood.

Game Grumps: I love everything they do.

Two Best Friends Play (theSw1tcher): For TBFP it is only the combination of Matt and Pat that I really like. Woolie and Liam just rub me the wrong way and when they play together they are especially boring. If you look them up on YouTube, you'll most likely find a lot of their Machinima stuff which are ok but if you want more than just a oneshot packed with as much hilarity as they could record, you are better off with their own channel. If you do want to watch a Machinima episode, I highly recommend Harry Potter Kinect. I have watched that one video hundreds of times and still find it hilarious. As for their own channel I recommend the Heavy Rain LP, the Eternal Darkness LP, the Deadly Premonition LP, and the Chrono Trigger LP.


----------



## Cory (Mar 18, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Been watching a lot of them lately. Going to go out soon and get the things to try out their takoyaki recipe.
> 
> My favorite youtubers are:
> 
> ...


ok just copy me thats ok
lol


----------



## abc123wee (Mar 18, 2015)

I like...
My favorite is PBG, but I also enjoy everyone in Normal Boots (Jontron, Continue, Projared, SatchBag, and Did You Know Gaming)
I also like everyone in Hidden Block (BrutalMoose, Caddicarus, Balrog, Jimmy, Yungtown, and SpaceHamster)
Along with ThatOneVideoGamer (I don't watch all of them, but I mainly enjoy Sunder and The Completionist
and ThatGuyWithTheGlasses (mainly Nostalgia Critic and Todd in the Shadows)
I also love TONS of animators, like ACFan120, Egoraptor, RubberNinja (or whatever he goes by), Charles C. Bernardo, and what not. 
Good Mythical Morning and Watchmojo are part of my Morning Routine.
Game Grumps and Game Theory are also cool. Oh yeah, don't forget NSP!
My guilty pleasures is SkyDoesMinecraft and iHascupquake (I hardly even play minecraft, but I can't stop watching them!), and sometimes Markiplier. Speaking of Let's Players, Chuggaconroy, NCS, and ProtonJon are the best. Also (I know it's the same people) the Runaway Guys.

I know these people are pretty popular and get enough for a living, but I don't really watch "big" Youtubers.


----------

